# Nur noch ein Monitor wird erkannt



## Bloody-Razor-Candy (9. September 2015)

Hallo leute,

Ich habe ein für Mich noch nie da gewesenes Problem.
Ich habe zwei Gaming PC gekauft, einen für meine Freundin einen für Mich. Zweimal absolute Zwillinge.
Jetzt hat mein PC nach dem Einbau der SSD und dem Installieren des Betriebssystems auf die SSD nur noch einen Monitor erkannt. Ich konnte machen was Ich wollte, es war nix zu reparieren. Verzweifelt hab ich dann das System neu aufgesetzt und dann ging es plötzlich, die Freude war groß, also hab ich gleich meinen dritten Monitor mit einem aktiven Adapter dazu angeschlossen. Somit hatte ich drei sehr gut laufende Monitore. Kurze zeit später hab ich den Schreibtisch umgebaut und umgestellt, also alles runterfahren, hinten Power-Off und die Einschaltaste zur Vorsicht gedrückt, dann alles abgesteckt. hab dann alles umgebaut, und wieder angesteckt und nur noch ein Monitor ging. Jetzt kam es dann dicke......
ich habe natürlich aus meiner vorangegangenen Erfahrung das System wieder neu aufgesetzt in der Hoffnung das Problem würde sich so wieder lösen. Alles vergebens. Ich habe alles ausprobiert, Kabel tauschen, Monitore umstecken, Mit vga-dvi adapter, dann wieder ohne und alles über zwei dvi. Es war einfach nix zu machen. Gut,dann wollte ich was anderes ausprobieren denn ich dachte meine Grafikkarte sei defekt. Meine freundin nutzt eh nur einen Monitor also tauschte ich die Grafikkarten. Kurzer Hand die Karten ausgebaut und getauscht, Ihren PC zuerst mit der karte aus meinem PC bei der ich dachte die sei defekt. Habe dann trotzdem mal zwei Monitore angeschlossen, da ja zwei da standen und plötzlich lief über meine Graka auch der zweite Monitor, was er bei mir nicht tat. Voller Hoffnung  habe ich dann schnell meinen PC zusammengebaut mit Ihrer Graka und es ging wieder nur ein Monitor..........
Seit dem schließe ich aus dass es an der Graka liegen kann.  Ich ging jetzt davon aus dass es ein Fehler an meinem Board sein muss. Ich hab mich also mit meiner Freundin kurzgeschlossen und dann eben die PC´s getauscht denn bei ihr gingen ja die Monitore wieder. gesagt getan, HDD getauscht,PC getauscht, meine Monitore angeschlossen, ihre Monitore angeschlossen und beide gestartet. plötzlich geht bei beiden PC nur noch ein Monitor. ich habe wieder alles probiert, kabel, Monitore, Treiber, System neu aufsetzen...alles was mir einfiel. Es geht an beiden Rechnern nur noch der obere DVI Port Ausgang. Jetzt zu den  Daten. Ich habe eine Nvidia-Geforce gtx960 2gb in beiden, und einen AMD 6300 Hexacore, Und ein Asrock N68-gs4/usb3fx Mainboard in beiden PC. Was kann ich jetzt noch tun und wer kann mir bitte helfen, ich bin mit meinem Latain am Ende und in den Foren was google ausspuckt werde ich nicht fündig?


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2015)

Welche Monitore hast du genau und wie sind sie angeschlossen?
Hast du mehrere Kabel probiert und in den Einstellungen der Nvidia Systemsteuerung die Monitore eingestellt?


----------



## Bloody-Razor-Candy (9. September 2015)

Ich habe über die DVI-Ports jeweils den selben Asus VS228NE angeschlossen und auch die Kabel öfter getauscht. Der obere Port geht immer. An dem HDMI-Ausgang ist ein LCD-TV von JTC angeschlossen über einen aktiven HDMI-VGA Adapter. Ich habe auch schon das System mit nur einem Monitor völlig neu aufgesetzt aber es hat nichts geholfen.  Die Nvidia Systemsteuerung erkennt die Monitore auch nicht, ich kann Sie nicht einstellen.


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2015)

Funktionieren die Asus Monitore am HDMI VGA Adapter?
Hat der Fernseher nur VGA?


----------



## Bloody-Razor-Candy (9. September 2015)

Die Asus Funktionieren mit allen Anschlüssen, und der TV hat nur HDMI und VGA für den PC. aber als dritter Monitor ist der Adapter notwendig. Ich kann die ASUS derzeit aber nur bei einem freund testen über den HDMI Ausgang, da der bei mir komplett nicht geht


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2015)

Also wenn der HDMI deiner Karte nicht geht, dann stimmt was mit dem HDMI KAbel nicht oder mit der Grafikkarte.
Da der Fernseher nen HDMI Anschluss hat, kann man den ja auch nutzen.


----------



## Bloody-Razor-Candy (9. September 2015)

Es gehen Alle HDMI Kabel an dem PC eines Freundes an dem großem TV und am kleinen TV der als Monitor fungiert. Das haben wir getestet, die Kabel müssten also okay sein. Und die Grafikkarten laufen auch in anderen PC's  mit allen Anschlüssen. Das ist ja das, was ich nicht verstehe.


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2015)

Gehen denn alle Monitore jeweils einzeln an verschiedenen Anschlüssen?


----------



## Bloody-Razor-Candy (9. September 2015)

Also an den Monitoranschlüssen gehen Sie, aber auch nur am oberen Port der Graka in meinem PC. Wenn ich die Graka woanders rein baue, läuft sie super. Der obere Port nimmt auch den DVI-VGA Adapter den ich hier rumliegen habe. Wirklich verhext.


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2015)

Welches Windows und welchen Treiber hast du?
BIOS vom Mainboard ist aktuell?


----------



## Bloody-Razor-Candy (9. September 2015)

Ich habe Windows 7 Pro 64bit, SP1 und alle Treiber aktuell. habe die Mainboardtreiber und die Grakatreiber von der DVD installiert und aktualisiert, aber auch schon direkt runtergeladen und eine Neuinstallation durchgeführt. Alles ohne Erfolg. Das Bios vom Mainboard zeigt mir über das mitgelieferte Tool an dass es aktuell ist, ich finde auch kein neueres. Wenn Du willst kann ich Dir gerne einmal Zugriff verschaffen, wenn Du mir sagst wie.


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2015)

Ne das passt dann schon.
Mach mal bei Bild von der Nvidia Systemsteuerung, wenn alle 3 Monitore angeschlossen sind.
Und zwar den Punkt *Mehrere Anzeigen einrichten*, so wie hier http://forum.sysprofile.de/attachme...rnout-paradise-funktioniert-nicht-2882011.jpg


----------



## Bloody-Razor-Candy (9. September 2015)

Ich habe Windows 7 64bit SP1. habe immer zuerst die treiber von der DVD installiert und dann aktualisiert. habe aber auch schon die Treiber runtergeladen und eine Neuinstallation durchgeführt. Leider ohne Erfolg. Wenn Du willst und es nützlich ist kann ich Dir gerne irgendwie zugriff verschaffen auf den PC. Er läuft soweit sehr gut flüssig und die Games auf Ultra, leider nur über einen Monitor. Internetzugang habe ich einen eigenen über Telekom 16000er und die fällt immer aus weil die beim verlegen der Kabel gepfuscht haben, und einen Hotspot von kabel-Deutschland direkt unter uns vom Cafe, die den freundlicher Weise immer anlassen für Mich


----------



## Bloody-Razor-Candy (9. September 2015)

Ich hoffe es ist so richtig


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2015)

Dh die anderen werden garnicht erkannt.


----------



## Bloody-Razor-Candy (9. September 2015)

nein, nur wenn ich die grafikkarte in einen anderen PC baue.


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2015)

Dann kann nur am restlichen System oder der Software liegen.
Da du aber Windows neu hast, normalerweise nicht.
Oder hast du was in den Windowseinstellungen zum Monitor verstellt?


----------



## Bloody-Razor-Candy (9. September 2015)

Ich wüsste nicht wie, das erste mal und das zweite mal ist es aufgetreten als ich alles abgesteckt hatte und neu verkabelt, da ich den Schreibtisch umgebaut hatte. Der sieht jetzt gut aus, läuft aber nicht xD


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2015)

Wie gesagt wenn deine Karte in nem anderen Rechner alle drei Monitore erkennt und es die selben Kabel sind, dann stimmt was mit deiner Software oder deiner restlichen Hardware nicht.
Funktioniert denn ne andere Karte in deinem System mit allen Monitoren?


----------



## Bloody-Razor-Candy (9. September 2015)

Mein system versagt den Dient mit beiden gtx 960, es muss was anderes sein, die karten sind in ordnung


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2015)

Stell mal im Bios den Primary Graphics Adapter auf PCIe.
Dann guck mal ob du irgendeine AsRock Software installiert hast, die irgendwie die Onboard GPU aktiviert/verwaltet oä.


----------

